# 2 Murdered on Reelfoot Lake



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

heard about it yesterday while it was goin on. bad deal.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

There's a lot of good ole boys around that are serious too.,


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

wpmisport said:


> He will not be able to run for long. Maybe some family member will try to hide him for awhile or maybe they will convince him turn himself in. The law will catch up to him.
> Just a very dumb thing to do.


Ever hear of Eric Roudolf and Ted Kaczynski, took them awhile to catch them two


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

Jerry Lamb said:


> My friends have hunted Reelfoot. They said you definitely do not mess around in the nearby town. The good old old boys down there are serious....


Sounds like we ought head down there and get some of thier ducks AND women!!!


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Bucman said:


> Lets be clear.
> When you decide to commit felonies you have left being a "hunter" and are just a "criminal"!


I agree, the back story I got from a local guide is that the killer held a private blind tag and the two murdered guys were hunting out of a State-owned draw blind. Several previous instances of agitation had occurred between these two blind sites. Don't know whether the individuals who got shot were frequent antagonists or not.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

When they tell you that you're about to get a Tennessee ass whooping', just tell them you're from Detroit...LOL


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Shoeman said:


> When they tell you that you're about to get a Tennessee ass whooping', just tell them you're from Detroit...LOL


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Mole Hill said:


> Good book to read
> 
> .
> View attachment 637085


Read an account.
Tough guy. Few could match his endurance with what he had in those conditions.
Tough chase.


----------



## Rhawk86 (May 21, 2013)

Well, I am glad we didn't go down there this year. They have a law that allows you to hunt any unoccupied blind after shooting time starts. I could see that getting some shiit started. You also do not have to remove your decoys. With 160 private blinds plus the state blinds the place is a stress factory, not a duck factory. We should build a wall around that place with a net over the top. 

Permanently scratched from the list...


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> I stand corrected. Crazy guy is still on the loose. A real piece of work. I’m not going to say anything else on the situation because there’s so many rumors that I can’t keep them all straight.
> View attachment 636907


appreciate the info....it’s tough to keep facts in line with all the bs...crazy


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

wpmisport said:


> He will not be able to run for long. Maybe some family member will try to hide him for awhile or maybe they will convince him turn himself in. The law will catch up to him.
> Just a very dumb thing to do.



Butch Knight murdered his wife about two miles from where we were hunting in Fennville many years ago. Last check he might be in Maine...


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

ahartz said:


> Sounds like we ought head down there and get some of thier ducks AND women!!!


That's how memories are made, memories of you that is......


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Something tells me this isn't the killers first time, if would kill two men over a duck.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

need to take this guy hunting out at a gma and see how he handles all the swing shooting. :O


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> need to take this guy hunting out at a gma and see how he handles all the swing shooting. :O


He'd have a stroke in the first five minutes.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

GIDEON said:


> Ever hear of Eric Roudolf and Ted Kaczynski, took them awhile to catch them two


Yup. It was teds brother that turned him in. Took his brother awhile to put the pieces together.


----------



## RS1983 (Mar 16, 2009)

Shooting two unsuspecting people over a duck is probably one of the most cowardly things you can do. I read that one of the murdered guys was the son of the Chief Deputy form the local Sheriff's Office.

I'm sure that the cops hunting this guy are hoping that he surrenders peacefully without resisting or going for his gun so he can receive the light-handed, professional type of justice that law enforcement in the rural South has long been known to provide......


----------



## HillbillyDeluxe (Mar 12, 2018)

Time for a big tall tree and a short piece of rope.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

craigrh13 said:


> View attachment 637241


It is too bad that kid didn't keep swinging that paddle until there was nothing but red soup in that boat. Old POS should be held under water for a beer or two.


----------

